# D-D Co2 set, coverting to FE?



## Lee Sweeting (25 Aug 2013)

Hi! Has anyone converted a D-D Co2 set to accept Fire Extinguishers? I know D-D did start to manufacture a converter but no one seems to stock them? Can anyone provide some info on something that would do the job?

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## John S (25 Aug 2013)

It has become a real pain now that these are no longer manufactured. Some places will tell you that a JBLU-M converter will do the trick but unless you can seal the pin hole in the D-D neck where the reg screws into it won't work.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Aug 2013)

Oh dear! I thought that might be the case. I was hoping someone on here had found some alternative method!? Thanks Dave.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2013)

Hi
You may find one here....maybe a welder will tell you which threads you need.
CO2 AdapterCO2 Adapter

hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

Din 477 to bsp not sure if its an 1/8 or 1/4 on the disposable


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

1/8 bsp on the disposable to din 477 german for bsp is 1/8 gas


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2013)

http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.htmlhttp://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.html
I think this is the one that will fit a DD regulator.
I used a disposable DD bottle on this regulator i think...it was a long time ago.....Aquili CO2 Professional
Its worth a try.
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks guys much appreciated. Hoggie i'm in the uk, the price form the sites you provided are 36 euro's. I don't really want to pay that much. I think the original converter form D-D was only about £7.00. Thanks for the help though .


----------



## sa80mark (25 Aug 2013)

Not sure if this helps ? Might be worth a try for what it costs

 1/4" Female x 1/8" Male Fixed Adapter BSP - BSPP | eBay


Failing that give these a try, scroll down about half way just above the gas bottle


PLANT AQUARIUM EQUIPMENT


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! i've been looking for a 1/8 bsp male to din 477 female (thanks big clown) and can't find a supplier any where? What a bugger, i really don't want to buy a new reg .


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Thanks for the info guys! i've been looking for a 1/8 bsp male to din 477 female (thanks big clown) and can't find a supplier any where? What a bugger, i really don't want to buy a new reg .


If you can find a din477 to any bsp, reducers are available in all sizes in most towns


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

DELTEC THREADED CONVERTER​ 



 
​​£8.50​​PLANT AQUARIUM EQUIPMENT ​ 
I think this adapter may fit the DD regulator
hoggie


----------



## John S (26 Aug 2013)

That is the one Hoggie but I cant believe they are still advertising it. It was that site that told me they are not made anymore when I tried to order one six months ago.

Might be worth another try though.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

Strange...you could always email them....Dave.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

hogan53 said:


> http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.html
> I think this is the one that will fit a DD regulator.
> I used a disposable DD bottle on this regulator i think...it was a long time ago.....Aquili CO2 Professional
> Its worth a try.
> hoggie


 
I stated above that i used a DD disposable bottle...but now I've saw the picture of a Deltec disposable i am sure it was that one i used on the Aquili regulator.
I purchased it from Aqua essentials the same time i got the Aquili regulator...so Tony may confirm that.
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

hogan53 said:


> DELTEC THREADED CONVERTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This look promising!? Dave have you had trouble ordering this converter from them before?


----------



## John S (26 Aug 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> This look promising!? Dave have you had trouble ordering this converter from them before?


 
Yeah I ordered it online and they came back about a week later and refunded my money saying they were out of stock and are not made anymore. That's when I looked at a JBL one but I found a post on another forum saying it will not work unless you can plug the pin hole in the D-D / Deltec one. As Hoggie says it might be worth another email to them.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

davem said:


> Yeah I ordered it online and they came back about a week later and refunded my money saying they were out of stock and are not made anymore. That's when I looked at a JBL one but I found a post on another forum saying it will not work unless you can plug the pin hole in the D-D / Deltec one. As Hoggie says it might be worth another email to them.


 

Cheers Dave. I've just e-mailed them. I'll see what they come back with. Thanks again.


----------



## John S (26 Aug 2013)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

Will do dave.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Hi Dave! I've just spoken to paraquatics and they don't have any in stock. As you are aware D-D don't make them anymore. The guy did say that he was trying to source an alternative converter. I left my name and number, he said he would get back to me if he had any luck. I'll let you know if i find something suitable.


----------



## John S (27 Aug 2013)

Thanks Lee. Will also let you know if I come across anything.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Thanks Dave, I'm not sure if this would work or not?  1/4" Female x 1/8" Male Fixed Adapter BSP - BSPP | eBay. I could be wrong but are the fire extinguisher threads slightly different to standard ones?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

There's also this http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-adapter/anschlussstutzen-fuer-co2-flasche.html but again i'm not sure if this will work?


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

5/8 bspp has an outside diameter of .902"

Din 477 no. 6 has an outside dimeter of .860" which makes the 5/8 fitting too loose to be safe with pressures within the fe

1/2" bspp has an outside diameter is .825" which is too small but could be remachined to suit if you know a friendly engineer that can screwcut


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Thanks big clown. I have to admit, all of these fitting sizes are a bit over my head. Are you saying that the converters in the links, provided above are no good?


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Pretty much yes .040" is about 1mm or .1cm


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Ah, ok! Thanks for your help. Its very much appreciated.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

I can't believe how difficult to find a converter for this reg


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

1/2" bspp female to 1/8"bspp male is as close as you can get with standard pipe fittings and would need an extra 0.040"machining out of the 1/2" end. I would make one if i needed but would charge 1-2 hours to make for someone else so it would be cheaper to buy a fe reg or get a batch of fittings made by a cnc company and sell the rest on. Hence the bit about friendly engineer


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Hi! I got this e-mail from a guy called tony at deltec. He suggested using the JBL version and when i said that i had read on a forum that it doesn't work he replied with this,

"Hi Lee

To be honest I'm not sure as it obviously isn't our product but all things being equal disposable bottles should all be pretty much universal and this would say to me at least that the convertor should share a fitting that most regs for disposables should work with.

As I say though I cannot guarantee fitment as it not a product we are familiar with first hand and merely a suggestion for an alternative.

Sorry I couldn't help more

Regards Tony"

Has anyone got first hand experience/attempted to use the JBL converter? What he is saying kind of makes sense!?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Just got this back from him, haha! 

Hi Lee
You got me thinking and did a web search and you may well be right as people are reporting leaking issues. Thanks for the heads up as i wont suggest this to anyone else.
So perhaps the best bet would be a welding supplies.

Sorry we couldn't help you more with a convertor, our supplier wanted us to bulk buy many 100's of these when we tried to replenish our stocks and as the actual supply to retail was so slow we couldn't warrant the bulk order numbers. I think the main problem was due to retailers not ordering the convertors for stock which meant that they sat in the warehouse without customers realising they were available.

Regards and best wishes Tony.

Looks like theres no chance of them re-stocking 


Think i might buy a new Reg.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Send him an email and how few he wants to buy and how much for


----------



## John S (27 Aug 2013)

Lee - if the pin hole can be sealed the JBL one will work. Its just that the thread isn't long enough on it to cover the hole. I'm not sure what purpose the hole serves but I'm sure there must be a way of sealing it


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

The hole is to vent any pressure left inside as it is unscrewed you could cut a thread and insert a grub screw with stud lock to seal it


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

davem said:


> Lee - if the pin hole can be sealed the JBL one will work. Its just that the thread isn't long enough on it to cover the hole. I'm not sure what purpose the hole serves but I'm sure there must be a way of sealing it


 

Haha! I know how you feel dave. I've only been looking for a few days and i've already had enough. Not sure what route i'm gonna go down now? I think i might end up buying a new regulator. I still have enough disposable co2 to last me a while, but after that i defiantly want to go down the FE route.

My water supply is really hard, i can't even count the bps on my bubble counter. So FE is probably the best option for me in the long run, even after wasting my money on the D-D set, and the cost of a new reg. I'm so disappointed with Deltec. The converters can't cost to much to manufacture, given that the retail price was only £8.50.

Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## John S (27 Aug 2013)

It is a poor show. CO2 injection is possibly now more popular than ever and them not supplying a FE adapter might have a knock on effect on sales of the reg. I got one of the original adapters but have two regs. I'm going to experiment will plugging the hole.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Just remember its on the high pressure side. If its made from brass/copper you could solder it otherwise it needs a thread to be secure


----------



## GHNelson (27 Aug 2013)

http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/co2-accessoires-co2-c-36_37.html?language=en&amp;currency=EURhttp://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/co2-zubehoumlr-co2-c-36_37.html
One of the above may fit.....one does a JBL...the other does a Dennerele.
You need to find out if the DD is the same as the either of the above.
hoggie


----------



## John S (27 Aug 2013)

Big clown said:


> Just remember its on the high pressure side. If its made from brass/copper you could solder it otherwise it needs a thread to be secure


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Thats interesting to know there both a metric fine series thread not a bsp all the reading ive done says there an 1/8 bsp ill have to take my thread guages to machine mart now


----------



## GHNelson (27 Aug 2013)

Aquili neue Druckminderer
This is one i have send me your old DD bottle and i will try it on the regulator.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (27 Aug 2013)

I have Dennerle also so i can try it on that as well.
It would be worth it to get it sorted out.
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Ive just emailed clarke about threads on their disposable which will give the size of the jbl reg too so we'll know all three then


----------



## GHNelson (27 Aug 2013)

Hi
I've ordered a DD bottle...from Aqua essentials.
So we will find out in a few days time.
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (27 Aug 2013)

Great stuff hoggie. Let us know how you get on!?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Just read email from clarke their 600g disposable co2 has the M10x1 thread.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Aug 2013)

davem said:


> Thanks for the info


 Hi dave I've just had an idea about blocking the hole.  If its on the female thread you could cut the female thread down so that the adapter seals at the bottom of the thread rather than finishing half way down before the hole. It will be easier than trying to plug the hole up. You would have to make sure that no bits get into the regulator and you need to cut in the right place though.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Sep 2013)

Hi Crew
Received the DD bottle from Aqua essentials...to check which adapter you needed.
This is the Aquili regulator on the bottle



This is the adapter you will need....http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.html
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Sep 2013)

On the lines of adapters.
Found one of the old DD adapter in the cupboard.
Aquili & DD on the right....which as no collar.

Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Sep 2013)

I have measured the thread length....on both of the adapters.
Approx 8mm on the Aquili adapter.
Approx 12.5mm on the DD adapter.
This will give you a idea if the Aquili will cover the said hole?
davem has measured to where the hole is located..which is approx 5mm..so the Aquili adapter should cover the hole.
Einweg-CO2-Regler M10x1.00 an Standard-CO2-Flaschen
May have the required length of thread also.
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks Hoggie, are you still using the DD adapter? If your not and would like to sell it i would defiantly be interested.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Sep 2013)

Too late bud...sold early doors this morning.
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (1 Sep 2013)

Ah, oh well. Thanks anyway Hoggie.


----------



## nbaker (13 Sep 2013)

This thread has confused me, but that's not too difficult 

Have you found a solution yet?

Meanwhile I will continue to use welding gas from Halfords which is a fair bit cheaper than the D&D cylinders
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_207475_langId_-1_categoryId_255210


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Sep 2013)

Unfortunately no solution yet . It's a pain in the ass to be honest. Think I'm just gonna buy a new reg, when my co2 stock runs out. How much are the cyclinders from halfords? I bought a load from tool station at £12.00 each.


----------



## nbaker (13 Sep 2013)

The SIP cylinders from Halfords are £13.99, think I will stick to these for my Rio 125 as they last about 10-12 weeks, but will look into a FE setup for my 240l tank.

Edit: just noticed the Toolstation cylinders are 390g the ones from Halfords are 600g


----------



## nbaker (13 Sep 2013)

Just noticed the Halfords 600g is £16.99 & the 390g is £13.99.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Sep 2013)

Ah! I've been getting the 390g from tool station for £12.00. I also have a rio 125 . I think FE is defiantly the way forward.


----------



## nbaker (13 Sep 2013)

Your Rio 125 looks great Lee, any updates?


----------



## ian_m (13 Sep 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Ah! I've been getting the 390g from tool station for £12.00. I also have a rio 125 . I think FE is defiantly the way forward.


This one will keep you going for ages...and its a bargain at that price 
45kg CO2 wheeled fire extinguisher | 45kg carbon dioxide wheeled fire extinguishers


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2013)

http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.html
Einweg-CO2-Regler M10x1.00 an Standard-CO2-Flaschen
Any of the above should do.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2013)

ian_m said:


> This one will keep you going for ages...and its a bargain at that price
> 45kg CO2 wheeled fire extinguisher | 45kg carbon dioxide wheeled fire extinguishers


 
Your taking the Co2 extraction too far


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Unfortunately no solution yet . It's a pain in the ass to be honest. Think I'm just gonna buy a new reg, when my co2 stock runs out. How much are the cyclinders from halfords? I bought a load from tool station at £12.00 each.


 
The solution was found 
hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Sep 2013)

hogan53 said:


> The solution was found
> hoggie



Has someone actually tried one of the above hoggie?


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2013)

http://www.aquaristikonline.ch/catalog/adapterstuumlck-nachfuellbare-flasche-p-120.html
I have the above......this will fit a DD regulator.....they have the same threads.










This is the regulator on a DD bottle.





hoggie


----------



## Lee Sweeting (15 Sep 2013)

Not sure how i missed that. I think i might get one ordered  Thanks Hoggie.


----------



## pratik bose (26 Sep 2013)

Hey lee did that work?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Sep 2013)

pratik bose said:


> Hey lee did that work?



Hi mate! I never bothered in the end. I just bought a new reg. I have a few disposable bottles to use, but after that I'm just gonna get rid of the dd set. I've kind of had enough of dd if I'm honest. We should have the option to convert to FE but dd obviously thought different. 

Looking at hoggies posts, I don't think you will have any trouble with the aquil converter.


----------

